# Umlaute Problem nach update KDE 3.5.10-> 4.3.1 [gelöst]

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe nun folgendes Problem:

Shell: Umlaute und Tastaturlayout korrekt

Firefox unter KDE: alles korrekt

KDE: Tastaturlayout DE, aber Umlaute werden falsch dargstellt bei der Eingabe, aber(!) im bereits vorhandenem Text stimmt es!

Ich habe versucht:

- Von unveränderter xorg.conf auf zeroconf (ohne xorg.conf) umzusteigen-> keine Veränderung

- Wenn ich in den Systemeinstellungen die Systemschrifarten ändere von Arial auf ArialUnicodeMS-> ändert sich nichts

- KDE Systemeinstellungen anderes Tastaturlayout-> ändert nicht die Umlaute, war eh schon richtig

- KDE Systemeinstellungen Tastaturlayout einmal meine Tastatur oder die evdev+hal

```

sven@core2duo ~ $ locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

```

```

sven@core2duo ~ $ locale -a

C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

deutsch

german

POSIX

```

Das Problem betrifft also

- nur die Tastatureingaben unter KDE

- nicht Firefox (GNOME) Anwedungen in der KDE Sitzung

- nicht die Shell ohne X

Wer kann wer hat noch nicht (geholfen)?

Danke,

Sven

----------

## ScytheMan

was mir erstmal auffällt ist:  LC_ALL

 *Quote:*   

> Warnung: Vom Gebrauch von LC_ALL wird energisch abgeraten, da diese Variable später nicht einfach überschrieben werden kann. Bitte benutzen Sie es nur zum Testen und setzen Sie es niemals in einer Startdatei.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

mit absicht gesetzt?

----------

## mrsteven

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> KDE: Tastaturlayout DE, aber Umlaute werden falsch dargstellt bei der Eingabe, aber(!) im bereits vorhandenem Text stimmt es!

 

Die Frage klingt jetzt doof, aber: Inwiefern falsch?

Was mir auch auffällt: Muss das UTF-8 am Ende nicht eigentlich utf8 heißen, also ohne Bindestrich und klein? Sicher bin ich mir gerade nicht, aber es könnte daran liegen - möglicherweise ist KDE 4 da etwas pingelig.  :Wink: 

Also: Eventuell einfach mal deine /etc/env.d/02locale (oder wie du sie genannt hast) editieren und env-update ausführen, danach neu einloggen.

----------

## SvenFischer

@ScytheMan: Hab ich geändert, ohne Besserung

@mrsteven: In dieser Datei stehen die Vorgaben: /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED (Habs also ausnahmsweise richtig gemacht   :Very Happy:  ) Tatsächlich sieht man die wildesten Zusammenstellungen, keine Ahnung warum das dann doch (scheinbar?) funktioniert?

Ich habe mal auf dem Plasma Desktop das Miniprogramm "Tabelle zur Zeichenauswahl" installiert, dort werden die Umlaute in keiner Schrift angezeigt!?   :Shocked: 

Hier mal ein Post meiner Umlaute: "Ã¼Ã¶Ã¤Ã"

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hiermit ist bei mir alles auf deutsch:

Grundätzliches:

```
 $ grep -i lingu /etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="de de_DE en en_US en_GB"

$ grep de /etc/locale.gen

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8@euro UTF-8

 $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8@euro

LANGUAGE=de_DE.UTF-8@euro

LC_COLLATE=C

 $ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

     <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">evdev</merge>

     <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

     <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

     <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbOptions" type="string">compose:menu</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Anmerkung: Nachdem locale.gen richtig ist, am besten (zur Sicherheit) nochmal "locale-gen" ausführen.

Dann in KDE4:

Systemeinstellungen->Allgemein->Land/Region & Sprache->land/Region & Sprache:

Land oder Region: Deutschland

Sprache: Deutsch

Anmerkung: Hier steht nach Installation USA und Englisch. Damit gibts keine Umlaute

Systemeinstellungen->Allgemein->Land/Region & Sprache->Tastatureinstellungen:

[X] Tastaturlayouts aktivieren

Tastatur-Modell: evdev-managed keyboard

Einziges Layout: Germany

Layout-Variante: Standard

Anmerkung: Irgendwo hieß es mal, dass man KDM benutzen _muss_ damit das geht. Ob das noch stimmt, weiß ich nicht.

----------

## SvenFischer

@Yamakuzure: Vielen Dank, nun läuft es!

Ich vermute, das die folgende Angabe das Problem war:

In der /etc/env.d/02locale stand der Pfad "/usr/lib/gconv" drin (warum auch immer. Interessanterweise finde ich dort aber kein UTF-8, habt ihr das?

```

sven@core2duo ~ $ ls /usr/lib/gconv/

ANSI_X3.110.so      GEORGIAN-ACADEMY.so  IBM1164.so    IBM871.so           ISO8859-9.so

ARMSCII-8.so        GEORGIAN-PS.so       IBM1166.so    IBM874.so           ISO8859-9E.so

ASMO_449.so         GOST_19768-74.so     IBM1167.so    IBM875.so           ISO_10367-BOX.so

BIG5.so             GREEK-CCITT.so       IBM12712.so   IBM880.so           ISO_11548-1.so  

BIG5HKSCS.so        GREEK7-OLD.so        IBM1364.so    IBM891.so           ISO_2033.so     

BRF.so              GREEK7.so            IBM1371.so    IBM901.so           ISO_5427-EXT.so 

CP10007.so          HP-GREEK8.so         IBM1388.so    IBM902.so           ISO_5427.so     

CP1125.so           HP-ROMAN8.so         IBM1390.so    IBM903.so           ISO_5428.so     

CP1250.so           HP-ROMAN9.so         IBM1399.so    IBM9030.so          ISO_6937-2.so   

CP1251.so           HP-THAI8.so          IBM16804.so   IBM904.so           ISO_6937.so     

CP1252.so           HP-TURKISH8.so       IBM256.so     IBM905.so           JOHAB.so        

CP1253.so           IBM037.so            IBM273.so     IBM9066.so          KOI-8.so        

CP1254.so           IBM038.so            IBM274.so     IBM918.so           KOI8-R.so       

CP1255.so           IBM1004.so           IBM275.so     IBM921.so           KOI8-RU.so      

CP1256.so           IBM1008.so           IBM277.so     IBM922.so           KOI8-T.so       

CP1257.so           IBM1008_420.so       IBM278.so     IBM930.so           KOI8-U.so       

CP1258.so           IBM1025.so           IBM280.so     IBM932.so           LATIN-GREEK-1.so

CP737.so            IBM1026.so           IBM281.so     IBM933.so           LATIN-GREEK.so  

CP775.so            IBM1046.so           IBM284.so     IBM935.so           MAC-CENTRALEUROPE.so

CP932.so            IBM1047.so           IBM285.so     IBM937.so           MAC-IS.so           

CSN_369103.so       IBM1097.so           IBM290.so     IBM939.so           MAC-SAMI.so

CWI.so              IBM1112.so           IBM297.so     IBM943.so           MAC-UK.so

DEC-MCS.so          IBM1122.so           IBM420.so     IBM9448.so          MACINTOSH.so

EBCDIC-AT-DE-A.so   IBM1123.so           IBM423.so     IEC_P27-1.so        MIK.so

EBCDIC-AT-DE.so     IBM1124.so           IBM424.so     INIS-8.so           NATS-DANO.so

EBCDIC-CA-FR.so     IBM1129.so           IBM437.so     INIS-CYRILLIC.so    NATS-SEFI.so

EBCDIC-DK-NO-A.so   IBM1130.so           IBM4517.so    INIS.so             PT154.so

EBCDIC-DK-NO.so     IBM1132.so           IBM4899.so    ISIRI-3342.so       RK1048.so

EBCDIC-ES-A.so      IBM1133.so           IBM4909.so    ISO-2022-CN-EXT.so  SAMI-WS2.so

EBCDIC-ES-S.so      IBM1137.so           IBM4971.so    ISO-2022-CN.so      SHIFT_JISX0213.so

EBCDIC-ES.so        IBM1140.so           IBM500.so     ISO-2022-JP-3.so    SJIS.so

EBCDIC-FI-SE-A.so   IBM1141.so           IBM5347.so    ISO-2022-JP.so      T.61.so

EBCDIC-FI-SE.so     IBM1142.so           IBM803.so     ISO-2022-KR.so      TCVN5712-1.so

EBCDIC-FR.so        IBM1143.so           IBM850.so     ISO-IR-197.so       TIS-620.so

EBCDIC-IS-FRISS.so  IBM1144.so           IBM851.so     ISO-IR-209.so       TSCII.so

EBCDIC-IT.so        IBM1145.so           IBM852.so     ISO646.so           UHC.so

EBCDIC-PT.so        IBM1146.so           IBM855.so     ISO8859-1.so        UNICODE.so

EBCDIC-UK.so        IBM1147.so           IBM856.so     ISO8859-10.so       UTF-16.so

EBCDIC-US.so        IBM1148.so           IBM857.so     ISO8859-11.so       UTF-32.so

ECMA-CYRILLIC.so    IBM1149.so           IBM860.so     ISO8859-13.so       UTF-7.so

EUC-CN.so           IBM1153.so           IBM861.so     ISO8859-14.so       VISCII.so

EUC-JISX0213.so     IBM1154.so           IBM862.so     ISO8859-15.so       gconv-modules

EUC-JP-MS.so        IBM1155.so           IBM863.so     ISO8859-16.so       gconv-modules.cache

EUC-JP.so           IBM1156.so           IBM864.so     ISO8859-2.so        libCNS.so

EUC-KR.so           IBM1157.so           IBM865.so     ISO8859-3.so        libGB.so

EUC-TW.so           IBM1158.so           IBM866.so     ISO8859-4.so        libISOIR165.so

GB18030.so          IBM1160.so           IBM866NAV.so  ISO8859-5.so        libJIS.so

GBBIG5.so           IBM1161.so           IBM868.so     ISO8859-6.so        libJISX0213.so

GBGBK.so            IBM1162.so           IBM869.so     ISO8859-7.so        libKSC.so

GBK.so              IBM1163.so           IBM870.so     ISO8859-8.so

```

Außerdem fehlte in den Systemeinstellungen, das ich in Deutschland bin, denn das war undefiniert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich glaube utf-8 ist eingebaut und nicht extra in /usr/lib/gconv/.  ... aber das ist eher wild geraten als alles andere!

----------

